# box for 2 12" subs for sentra



## Guest (Mar 16, 2003)

does anyone know where i can buy a box that sounds good and is cheap for my sentra, i recently bought 2 12" subs and i need the box to be extra cheap because i still need to buy an amp and the wiring and all that other good stuff... TIA


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

You can try looking on ebay. But the best sounding box would be one that is specially made for you subs. You cant just buy some subs and put them in any kind of box and expect them to sound good too. You can try and making one yourself, it would only cost you like 40-60 bucks. I wouldnt cheap out on a box, it is one of the most important parts of the sound system.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Just remember that the box is the single most important thing for a sub. You can take a $1000 subwoofer...put it in a $2 box...and it will perform like a $2 sub. In short, get a box made to the specifications of the sub.


----------



## 200sxpower (Jun 4, 2002)

if you're going sealed, make one


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

what kind of subs are they?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The box is the most improtant thing. I recommend getting a q-logic box. I am yet to find a better one. Well, except the one made out of Formica layered pressed wood. That costs an arm and a leg to build.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

I got a Q-Logic box from Circuit City. I think it was about $60.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

$60. Holy Shit! I paid $130 for mine. BTA, It really depends on what subs they are.


----------

